

No Man's Sky programmer interview - javinpaul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVl1Hmth3HE

======
Verdex
Even though this video doesn't go into any deep details as to how No Man's Sky
technology works, it does give some interesting hints as to what "procedural
generation" means in this game.

It's only about 10 minutes and I thought it was worth the time.

